# Too Many Sub-Sub Catagories Re Recipes



## mish (Apr 17, 2005)

Can we tighten it up? i.e. veggies - catagories are now vegetarian, casseroles, side dishes, etc. Would be easier to locate a vegetable dish under vegetables.  Can understand potatoes don't warrant a separate catagory, since it's a veg.  But, would be easier to find recipes if there was one catagory for vegetables, or perhaps another for potatoes--rather than all the sub-sub catagories.


----------

